# Johnny Mercers



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Fished from 6 till 11. Nice sized blues early on gotchas. Bite died down around 9. Nothing on sand flea fish bites.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Did you see any spanish?

KBueno


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

No didnt see any spanish come over the rails.


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

We fished there yesterday morning and evening, and again this morning. Blues bit good early and late yesterday and this morning up to low tide. The Spanish starting biting in the afternoon yesterday and there was a good bite this morning again, with several really nice fish caught. Johnny Mercer's has a new fish cleaning station now that is really nice.


----------



## bigdaddy7075 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have lived in Wilmington for 3 years and I have yet to fish Johnny Mercer. I surf fish Wrightsville beach often (with variable success) but have yet to fish on the pier. I pier fish a lot but I usually head to Topsail. Initially I thought Johnny Mercer pier was far too expensive, but if you factor in my travel time and gas seems to average out (especially since I live 10 mins from Johnny Mercer). I am curious to know the opinions/fishing successes of others while fishing at Johnny Mercer. Are season passes available for purchase? Thanks for your input!


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been on mercers a handful of times and the fishing has been good but it can be a mixed bag with the mood of the guys taking your money and the regulars out there lol


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

They do have season passes. I think it's $150 for one rod or $200 for 2 rods. It's nice to have the pass, especially if you just want to go for a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Yea they have season passes. I dont remember the price but i know you could buy them at the end of last season for the upcoming season for a discounted price. I think they were 100 if i remember correctly. Just wish you could get season parking passes.


----------

